

A Field Guide to Yelp's Unhappy, Unhelpful Eaters - pkarbe
http://www.theatlantic.com/life/archive/2011/03/a-field-guide-to-yelps-unhappy-unhelpful-eaters/72248/

======
mattlanger
As Merlin Mann so brilliantly put it, "Yelp.com: Explore Where Local
Illiterates Have Recently Stopped Eating.™"

<http://twitter.com/#!/hotdogsladies/status/1453581139>

